# WIRE WHEEL KING 1ST LINE OF PRODUCTION



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

THE WIRE WHEEL KING IS MAKING 13X7 & 14X7 AND UP TO 22'S 

AND 13X6 & 14X6 TO CLEAR YOUR SKIRTS

IN TRIPLE SHOW CHROME

24K GOLD OR POWDER COATED ANY COLOR TO MATCH YOUR RIDE

IN ANY COMBINATION

ALL RIMS ARE HAND BUILT WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES & NIPPLES

WITH CHOICE OF 2BAR ,3 BAR OR 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS


WE HAVE BEEN BUILDING WIRE WHEELS FOR 25 YEARS IN CAMBELL CALIFORINA 


CALL 408-559-0950 FOR PRICES AND ORDERS

No Pm's Please Out In The Shop Making Rims Hard To Check Emails! :biggrin: 











Be The 1st & The Shows With This High Quality Rim With A Great Personal Guarantee 

Call Charile 408-559-0950


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Please Call Charlie 408-559-0950 For Prices & Orders :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TAKE A LOOK AT www.myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Prices Starting At $1550.00 For 13x7 Or 14x7

Complete set of Four with all Hardware included!

Call 408-559-0950


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11661623
> *TAKE A LOOK  AT www.myspace.com/wirewheelking
> *


Wire Wheel King's Friend Space (Top 0) 
Wire Wheel King has 0 friends. 
:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

I see friends on the wire wheel king my space. This is a very busy company 
we have little time to sit by the computer. Are buisness is open to the public
from 7am to 2pm are production hours exceeds up to 10 hrs aday at times
It takes some time / we do answer back all questions 


Thanks


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS AT [email protected]





Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

isn't this company the same company that made zeniths in campbell?


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

YES THANKS FOR ASKING WE ARE STILL MAKING THE ORIGINAL 

WHEELS BY PRINT YOUR CAR CLUB USE TO RIDE ON OUR 

WHEELS HIT US . 


THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

NIIIIIIIIIICE :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt hey found ya!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE WIRE WHEEL KING IS MAKING 13X7 & 14X7 AND UP TO 22'S
> 
> AND 13X6 & 14X6 TO CLEAR YOUR SKIRTS
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Get on up!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN! R.I.P. MR. CRAIG 5/5/06

*

*THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

RIP JAMES CRAIG


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

RiP Mr.Craig..... my homie Marco from sac was a good customer of Mr. Craig's. Introduced me to him and started buying Zenith.... RIP the both of you!!!!! 
Rolling in heaven on zenith..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mabeg said:


> RiP Mr.Craig..... my homie Marco from sac was a good customer of Mr. Craig's. Introduced me to him and started buying Zenith.... RIP the both of you!!!!!
> Rolling in heaven on zenith..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> uffin:


:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle





*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle








TTT*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show




Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT WWK :h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

WWK TTT baddest wire wheels on the planet


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK :h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Only the best WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------

